# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Songs, oder ein bischen mehr ..?

## Willi Wacker

[youtube:2zhi566q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rZbvi6Tj6E[/youtube:2zhi566q]

----------


## Enrico

::  sehr gut! SiamRadio so bisschen nebenbei, find ich gut.

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:3fieljp6]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3PX267adKs[/youtube:3fieljp6]

----------

Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Fußpflege für 1500 Bt
und
ein

 ::  


 ::

----------


## Enrico

Für mich ihre Nummer 1  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

Phommel du bist ein arschloch !
immer diese Hetze ...immer und überall...muss doch nich , oder ?

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:8niby8j6]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-TcKdrFtqk[/youtube:8niby8j6]

----------


## Enrico

Willi, weiter machen  ::

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:fl336503]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5neuWiAlpm4[/youtube:fl336503]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...trinkste ein Gläschen Vino, hörst bischen gute Musik,
 schweifst ab vom Tagesgeschehen ...
denkst, machst mal nen Thread auf wo man sich in Ruhe entspannen kann..
holt der Phommel dich wieder ein mit Roberto Blanko...  ::  
haste denn nur all diese Kacke im Kopf, Mann

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:32zbwv6r]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B8OppCuQiQ[/youtube:32zbwv6r]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...die alten, die können es immer noch
alte Erinnerungen, Gänsehaut...

[youtube:huohfe63]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT-SFgkVlno[/youtube:huohfe63]


[youtube:huohfe63]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seYVTOWi9bY[/youtube:huohfe63]

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:27vu26xs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFIHsJGHSXo&feature=related[/youtube:27vu26xs]

----------


## Enrico

Mal nen Song speziell für den neuen Partner von SiamOnline.de

[youtube:2o7f9vb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IERMGZuLM4&feature=related[/youtube:2o7f9vb0]

Danke   ::

----------


## Enrico

Gerade schon Stefan mit meiner Musik ins Bett gebracht, hehe

Das ist das was euer Admin normal so hört zum Beispiel

[youtube:3rw0dd3v]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thncKLG3sRs&feature=related[/youtube:3rw0dd3v]

PS: die ersten Worte in den Clip hat er in Weimar gelernt...

----------


## Robert

> Mal nen Song speziell für den neuen Partner von SiamOnline.de


Bilde ich mir das ein, oder hat Bono da ein Problem mit der Stimme, 
der ist heiser und kaum zu hören, wenn Herbert mitsingt...

----------


## Met Prik

> Bilde ich mir das ein, oder hat Bono da ein Problem mit der Stimme, 
> der ist heiser und kaum zu hören, wenn Herbert mitsingt...


Das liegt sicherlich an deinem Apple System   ::

----------


## Mr Mo

> Das ist das was euer Admin normal so hört zum Beispiel


Enriggo, da haste aber nen ganz krassen Musikgeschmack.   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:2gf3daxd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btd6fBJ5SdI[/youtube:2gf3daxd]

----------


## Met Prik

[youtube:2d5h1bvl]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY77zDzNmYw&feature=related[/youtube:2d5h1bvl]

----------


## Met Prik

Hier nochmal aus dem Film "Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo". Den Film hatte ich mir nach Jahren mal wieder angeguckt. Die Musik ist geil  :: 

[youtube:v5fsih8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRqIWzoK8fA[/youtube:v5fsih8w]

[youtube:v5fsih8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrMQbim8SUo[/youtube:v5fsih8w]

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:3qigu1tq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYKm99NiNpg[/youtube:3qigu1tq]

----------


## Met Prik

Vielleicht nicht jedermanns Geschmack   ::  

[youtube:shegq7w0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfnizRqgh5Y[/youtube:shegq7w0]

 ::

----------


## Didi-K

> Vielleicht nicht jedermanns Geschmack


Ist sonst auch nicht so mein Fall, aber den Song in Verbindung mit dem Video fand ich beeindruckend. Hab den Youtube-Link mal an meinen Sohn geschickt, der steht auf sowas.
Gruß Didi

----------


## Willi Wacker

...geile Muke Met Prik

hier mal was fürs Herz, gesungen von Justin Hayward 

[youtube:1jtgx9t1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUTDUwALPPE[/youtube:1jtgx9t1]

----------


## Met Prik

::  

[youtube:1yhyzxu9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jShm7Zmv0nA[/youtube:1yhyzxu9]

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:2o6f3ng9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjG8Hw4BZPA[/youtube:2o6f3ng9]

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ...in USA war ich ein paar mal
> Ende der Achziger sogar mal ein halbes Jahr lang
> du fährst durchs weite Land und im Autoradio geht`s  Country mässig ab...
> 
> [youtube:2sgpjgm9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLDCGaOAn4A[/youtube:2sgpjgm9]




[youtube:2sgpjgm9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tik9CvGpC9A[/youtube:2sgpjgm9]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...das hier ist von 1978..... kaum zu glauben

[youtube:167kfoli]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsanF9wZbn8[/youtube:167kfoli]

----------


## schiene

> Hier nochmal aus dem Film "Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo". Den Film hatte ich mir nach Jahren mal wieder angeguckt. Die Musik ist geil 
> 
> [youtube:2wz5010o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRqIWzoK8fA[/youtube:2wz5010o]


Ich habe vor 7 Jahren als ich noch beim HR arbeitete den David Bowie mal mit betreut.Er war sehr menschenscheu und wenn ich nicht gewußt hätte wer es ist,hätte ich ihne paar Euro in die Hand gedrückt um sich paar ordentliche Klamotten zu kaufen.Paar alte Jeans,nen schlappriges ausgewaschens T-Shirt und ausgelatschte Turnschuhe.
Fotos waren verboten und wer von den Mitarbeitern des HR nen Autogramm haben wollte mußte seine Platten,Zettel,Bücher u.s.w. bei seiner Managerin abgeben welche sie ihm für die Signatur vorlegte und ich wieder austeilen durfte  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...auf David Bowie konnte ich noch nie so richtig
war irgendwie Fixer Musik 

für mich war immer Bodenhaftung angesagt...
das hier zb.
...immer straight nach vorne   :cool:  

[youtube:3lssputz]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqzeKF89Mgs[/youtube:3lssputz]

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:g1vvvtvt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUI86KUdAsw[/youtube:g1vvvtvt]

----------


## Robert

[youtube:371f56p1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXSTe9YMCKo[/youtube:371f56p1]

----------


## schiene

jo,die Tanita hatt ne geile Stimme.leider hat man nach ihrem Hit nicht mehr all zuviel von ihr gehört.

----------


## schiene

ein Song der mir sehr gut gefällt

[youtube:1zg06aht]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGLsAkeRd84[/youtube:1zg06aht]

----------


## schiene

auch nen cooler Song

[youtube:2kupllbu]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZxQ3XdYG-0[/youtube:2kupllbu]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich meine,
 schön das hier überhaubt Leute Musik hören    ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:1yer2mrl]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siWmOSByIOg[/youtube:1yer2mrl]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...so what ?
[youtube:2wiqhg3e]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_tyCXYibZE[/youtube:2wiqhg3e]

----------


## Enrico

Ich mag diese Musikabende  ::

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:1rdmndag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h8vl8oy7yA[/youtube:1rdmndag]

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:23svlkkr]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPRt6Tt6RyM[/youtube:23svlkkr]

Vorm schlafen gehen, ich weis iss nix für euch, aber der Link hilft nen Freund...

Und es ist meine Mucke  ::

----------


## Enrico

Und noch eins meiner number ones

[youtube:3indtxou]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eABVwEgzIss[/youtube:3indtxou]

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:3ej24ytg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROaUxlk_6XU[/youtube:3ej24ytg]

Da standen wir hinter der Bühne. Sawee konnte nicht verstehen damals warum ein normaler Mensch auf der Bühne so anders sein kann, lol. 

Und nun lass ich euch in Ruhe mit guter Musik  ::

----------


## Met Prik

> Und noch eins meiner number ones


Du hoerst ja echt krasse Mucke   ::

----------


## Didi-K

> ... ich weis iss nix für euch, ...


Normalerweise schon, aber wenn ich gut drauf bin, hör ich mir auch mal so'n Spektakel an (drei hintereinander sind aber ein büschn viel   ::  )

Momentan hab ich auch so 'ne Stimme wie der Sänger ... bin nämlich mächtig erkältet.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ab und an haben auch solche Bands
nen Titel der mir gefällt
hier z.b. von  Cradle Of Filth
nur die Musik bitte
das Video is nich zu beachten
[youtube:ycavpqf9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnFu6ZmOZNk[/youtube:ycavpqf9]
embedding jeht leider nich

----------


## Willi Wacker

...denkste   ::  

[youtube:32n9c4vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDUoOZwv5QU[/youtube:32n9c4vo]


...was ich noch sagen wollte, Schiene
den *Eric Bell* an der Gitarre bei *Thin Lizzy*
hab ich im letzten Jahr in noch Irland gesehen

----------


## Enrico

Nich das ihr denkt nur die jungen Leute hören solche Musik wie ich....

[youtube:1fbb4t38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-YZPA9Iyvs[/youtube:1fbb4t38]

----------


## Enrico

Mal was aus Weimar, wohnen alle hier um die Ecke  ::  

[youtube:2sixm0uh]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqhq6HDNh8o[/youtube:2sixm0uh]

----------


## Willi Wacker

::  ......  ::  ...  ::

----------


## Enrico

Erfurt, 20km von Weimar, iss gerade raus der Knaller...  ::  

[youtube:1him7zl9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P61dEkx14zY&feature=PlayList&p=31D4EB41F0F  37DD8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=34[/youtube:1him7zl9]

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:qtxwsjui]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEbn_YZaz9g&feature=PlayList&p=31D4EB41F0F  37DD8&index=35&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL[/youtube:qtxwsjui]

Ab 1:30 lol

----------


## Enrico

Teil 2

[youtube:3hnzov4r]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcCthlk127E&playnext=3&p=31D4EB41F0F37DD8&  index=37&feature=PlayList&playnext_from=PL&ytsessi  on=D-ED0P5xa6WC2slPlIzYx6296q8ZHcUNiPucRHZpI-BYYkEfzacw60qL0WlFt1kaytHSAkskNmh_zfdZbyKtB2VkAN85  uYv3gyaqOH-yJPq6L2K2KrKvsmLaCQ1s5ZjlsVCVPHShUP_-pYOMzSdkC0yUkTx6hzRIkSl-d4pqFZYJnDxwAkjGtesuh5WR2lHIPhTl8Ruok5V9lhlVvMFboB  fbPtiWmHfGrPXC4p3p_-nDVZJTjQ_dPF3_IKPwyllJGJhJDNESw6PkyQmmTL8QXEs6FVTn  2K3ZjoW2JhjC7qVV4WkuzEHhQxZf4saR-9qywV8DtWcb419rKlALc_ccBn6_wkG3Eij86KsMVhnnKLFIEMt  o7U3-eSrOYamk7t5wczGuMUBKqRiSo9-FIfcT_soXhTv626nuw4cRMRvCEQs[/youtube:3hnzov4r]

----------


## Enrico

So wars im Osten   ::  

[youtube:1a47vsv1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tAz5Id28Ic&feature=PlayList&p=31D4EB41F0F  37DD8&index=39&playnext=5&playnext_from=PL[/youtube:1a47vsv1]

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:2n09ga7y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5qXzRMTEm4&feature=related[/youtube:2n09ga7y]

Unhöfliche Bande, ich laber und laber, dabei pennt ihr schon....  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:2118cq7u]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkqCL_I3Wjc[/youtube:2118cq7u]

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:2d7vu747]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2_nVEvCAn0[/youtube:2d7vu747]

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:3q6knhnf]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wyco2Uva7hI[/youtube:3q6knhnf]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...again

gewidmet ....

[youtube:1dingolm]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q27ost4Tct0&feature=related[/youtube:1dingolm]

----------


## Enrico

...Für NEOT... 

[youtube:2gfycj91]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptEMbonJn7g&feature=related[/youtube:2gfycj91]

Hört einfach auf den Text...

----------


## Enrico

Sach mal einer die Japaner können nix  ::  

[youtube:1kllst69]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49sYBVI_Nbg&feature=related[/youtube:1kllst69]

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:23uqvbcd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USmt7W3vXT0&feature=fvw[/youtube:23uqvbcd]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...was passiert in der Welt ? 

wir sind machtlos
ausrotten müsste man sie, diese Mitleidlosen
welche sich ergötzen an anderen Mernschen Leid

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:1v82qw8d]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUtf5iAowMg[/youtube:1v82qw8d]

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:f0r4pwhd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R20sleJxr4[/youtube:f0r4pwhd]

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:3mz7st5l]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1vJKFYzlBM[/youtube:3mz7st5l]

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:1gxa03uj]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFGZufk4HFs[/youtube:1gxa03uj]

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:150hbvfx]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUHtJJ1Fgjs[/youtube:150hbvfx]

----------


## schiene

Dieser Tage verstarb Willy de Ville im alter von 58 Jahren an Krebs.
Ich hörte ihn ab und wann immer mal ganz gerne.
[youtube:27hmguj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn-IeiNuzEk&feature=PlayList&p=C68D40A6EB7B9982&playn  ext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=17[/youtube:27hmguj8]

----------


## Enrico

Sowas hört euer durchgeknallter Admin manchmal als Gegenpol zu seiner Musik   ::  

Hab das aber als Platte, das Video hab ich jetzt extra rausgesucht, denn die Platte lies sich nicht einbinden... Ich liebe diesen Song  ::  

[youtube:1pfwsbiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7kPHMpuLxc&feature=related[/youtube:1pfwsbiw]

----------


## Enrico

So, kommen wir von der Klassik zur normalen Musik...

[youtube:2t7tces6]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVs-oJea12w&feature=PlayList&p=175EE5D5847F2692&playne  xt=1&playnext_from=PL&index=27[/youtube:2t7tces6]

 ::

----------


## Enrico

So, und mein dritter Song, was für die älteren und Jüngeren, Volksmusik halt  ::  

[youtube:2gqzteb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2bnKeUvKG0[/youtube:2gqzteb8]

Und schön aufdrehen!   ::

----------


## Enrico

Was mich an Konzerten in Thailand immer wieder fasziniert, sind die Show auf der Bühne, mag die Band noch so unbekannt sein. Aber eine gute Show macht auch die schlechteste Mukke für mich interessant, siehe Beilage und passend zum Thema der letzten Wochen...

[youtube:3prt7mda]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SvKqT7q07Q[/youtube:3prt7mda]

----------


## Enrico

War nie meine Musik, aber bringen wir auch ihm zu Ehren das letzte Video....

[youtube:idpjyp79]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMYs3o1z86w&feature=fvw[/youtube:idpjyp79]

Gut war er, das steht außer Frage  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Dance Music


[youtube:2mea4jq1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8RvP0KmJig[/youtube:2mea4jq1]



[youtube:2mea4jq1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78vvii04eMQ[/youtube:2mea4jq1]

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Sowas hört euer durchgeknallter Admin manchmal als Gegenpol zu seiner Musik   
> 
> Hab das aber als Platte, das Video hab ich jetzt extra rausgesucht, denn die Platte lies sich nicht einbinden... Ich liebe diesen Song


...nach langer Zeit im Netz gefunden,
 ging mir 1970 unter die Haut
 Stimme, Stimmung,  Lyric,
wer's bis zum Ende durchhält hat was gut ...
und bitte nur auf die Musik achten , nicht auf das was da vor euch flimmert

[youtube:2opnwx4d]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvWUpvZvpqk[/youtube:2opnwx4d]

[youtube:2opnwx4d]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgsWbFjRsPc[/youtube:2opnwx4d]

----------


## walter

Mal etwas anderes. Ich mag die Art der Latinos einfach. Die verstehens einfach mit den Mädels.

[youtube:38gs8tka]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYH1xZOl_WQ[/youtube:38gs8tka]

----------


## walter

Und nun die griechische Variante. Den Song gibt es fast überall im östlichen Mittelmeer in allen Sprachen.

[youtube:2sbkq8jp]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_vOaYq26OM[/youtube:2sbkq8jp]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...haste dat nun wegen Phommel rausgesucht, Walter ?   ::

----------


## walter

Natürlich   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wie sieht`s hier mit aus ?

[youtube:16hibcls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwajCOzcNDY[/youtube:16hibcls]

----------


## TeigerWutz

[youtube:3vmqadl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpV5InLw52U[/youtube:3vmqadl4]

Da kommen (bei mir) erinnerungen auf!   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...bei mir auch

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:2gdrcm2e]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnPi1nu8OOE[/youtube:2gdrcm2e]

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:bfr9ocvy]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8vGibLanP0[/youtube:bfr9ocvy]

----------


## walter

[youtube:dsdku8nj]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KROL8aQwWQ[/youtube:dsdku8nj]

Eine der besten UNPLUGGED-Konzerte.

Traumhafter Gesang.

Zeitlos gut.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...recht haste   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:1vs1r4ue]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVAQqreCyeM[/youtube:1vs1r4ue]

----------


## walter

Ja Willi,
habe jetzt ein bißchen mehr Zeit für dieses Forum.

[youtube:2drqt98z]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76s69UyR9-w[/youtube:2drqt98z]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...endlich mal wieder Musik  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## TeigerWutz

Heut' bin ich ein wenig "anders drauf"  





So long!....  TW

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

* Popa Chubby*..ich mag ihn.sehr, den Theodore Joseph Horowitz aus New York City
ein Gitarrist der alten Schule
und werde demnächst ein Konzert von ihm besuchen

----------


## wein4tler

Willi, Gitarren-Sounds und Player, ein weiteres Gebiet auf dem Du sehr informativ unterwegs bist. Dankeschön.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Blues und Geschichten aus dem Leben...später mehr 
hier erst mal Satriani
ein Player der Sonderklasse 
ich weiss...nicht Jedermanns Sache 
 fast wie klasische Musik...
...wenn man richtig hin hört

----------


## wein4tler

Du sagst es Willi, fast klassisch. Er ist eine Klasse für sich, seine Solopassagen, sein schnelles, flüssiges Legatospiel, sowie der virtuose Einsatz von Tapping bei ihm. Er verbindet Blues mit Rockmusik. So hat er seinen eigenen Stil kreiert.

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Stevie Ray Vaughan* 1954 geb. in Dallas/Texas
kam am 27. August 1990 kam bei einem Hubschrauberabsturz  auf dem Weg nach Chicago ums Leben.

----------


## Willi Wacker

Gitarren-Sounds und Player
er gehört auch dazu.....*Jeff  Healey*
wie kann man ...wenn man nix sehen kann...so eine Gitarre spielen 
 so ein Gefühl für den BLues entwickeln ..

Norman Jeffrey „Jeff“ Healey geb. 1966 in Toronto, Ontario; † 2. März 2008 )
 war ein kanadischer Blues-, Rock- und Jazzgitarrist, Trompeter und Sänger.
Als Einjähriger erblindete Healey an einem bösartigen Netzhauttumor
 Zwei Jahre später bekam er seine erste Gitarre,
 die er auf ungewöhnliche Weise spielte
( teilweise aus Wiki )

----------


## wein4tler

Für uns Sehende unbegreiflich, aber diese Menschen haben gelernt mit ihrem Handy-Cap umzugehen und drücken dann ihre Gefühle beim Spiel mit der Gitarre oder am Klavier aus. 
*Ray Charles* war auch ein blinder US-amerikanischer Sänger, Songwriter und Komponist und Klavierspieler. Er wird auch als der „Hohepriester des Soul“ bezeichnet. Sein Einfluss war stilprägend für die Entwicklung von Rhythm and Blues, Blues, Country und Soul. Insgesamt hat er etwa 90 Millionen Tonträger verkauft. "Georgia on my Mind" ist ja sehr bekannt von ihm.

Oder der lateinamerikanische Sänger,  *José Feliciano* , blind seit seiner Geburt lernte Akkordeon und Gitarre zu spielen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...zu entschuldigen währe einzig
die schlechte Bildqualität

----------


## Willi Wacker

...*Rory Gallagher*
ein Gitarren Hero alter Tage
wegen ihm bin ich etliche Male nach Irland gefahren
 William Rory Gallagher  geb. 2. März 1948 in Ballyshannon im County Donegal; † 14. Juni 1995 in London

----------


## Willi Wacker

*...Stevie Ray Vaughan's tribute to Jimi Hendrix....Little Wing*

----------


## Willi Wacker

*walter trout*
auch Einer der sein Handwerk versteht, 1951 geb.,noch unter den Lebenden weilt
und mit etlichen Bluesgrössen gespielt hat

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Walter spielt sich die Finger wund....aus verzweiflung ?




anbei noch ein Bild von einem Konzert welches ich vor ein paar Jahren besuchte mit Walter und Danny  Bryant

----------


## Willi Wacker

*My Baby's Good To Me - Fleetwood Mac - 1968*

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Duster Bennett... RIP*

* Jumpin' At Shadows (1968) 
*




Peter Green - guitar
John McVie - bass
Mick Fleetwood - drums
Ham Richmond - piano
Duster Bennett - vocal,harmonica,bass-drum

----------


## wein4tler

Willi Wacker, ich muss mich wieder einmal bei Dir bedanken für die vielen schönen "Songs und ein bisschen mehr".  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

*who remembers this ?

Beatles live - And I love her (1964)*

----------


## wein4tler

Mein Gott, waren wir damals jung und die Beatles wurden für mich zum Symbol für die langen Haare. Da ließ ich mir auch erstmals einen Bart wachsen.

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## TeigerWutz

Freiraum...




May seem peculiar
How I think o' you
If you want me darlin'
Here's what you must do.
You gotta free me
'Cause I can't give the best
Unless I got room to move.
If you want me darlin'
Take me how you can
I'll be circulating,
'Cause that's the way I am.
You gotta free me
'Cause I can't give the best
Unless I got room to move

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Tom Petty (* 20. Oktober 1950 in Gainesville, Fl.; † 2. Oktober 2017 in Santa Monica,CA )*

*Mary Jane's Last Dance*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...kleine Nachtmusik von Popa Chubby  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

...wer bringt mir die Zeit zurück ? ?
mir all den 6 & 12 String Fingerpickers
den friedlichen Hippies, der Melancholie
den Liedermachern und Songschreibern....

----------


## wein4tler

In unserer Erinnerung leben sie weiter und durch Deine Auffrischung sie hier ins Forum zu stellen. Danke dafür!

----------


## Willi Wacker

*  Leo Kottke   -  Tiny Island  - 1972*

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Donovan - Universal Soldier     1965*

----------


## wein4tler

...er wird ewig ein Soldat sein und der Krieg wird weitergehn,
bis zum Tag wo alle Waffen man verbannt,
und keiner ihm wie gestern und auch heut Sand in die Augen streut,
und er dann endlich die Schrift sieht an der Wand.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...in meinem Kopf schwirren noch mindestens 20 Titel von Donavan
ok, noch Einen - last one from my recollection

*DONOVAN  little tin soldier  1965*

----------


## Willi Wacker

Werner Lämmerhirt *  1949 in Berlin; †  Oktober 2016  in Bodenwerder

*Werner Lämmerhirt  -  If I were a carpenter -  1975*

----------


## Willi Wacker

J. J. Cale(*  Dezember 1938 in Oklahoma City,  † 26. Juli 2013 in San Diego

*J.J. Cale - Crazy Mama*

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Robin Trower-'I Can't Wait Much Longer'-1973*

... this was co-written by the great Frankie Miller and sung by the great James Dewar

nix spektakuläres am Gitarrenspiel von Robin Trower...aber irgendwie ein Ohrwurm der hängen bleibt..
der Song hat immerhin schon ca. 45 Jahre auf dem Buckel

----------


## wein4tler

Du sagst es Willi, ein Ohrwurm. Aber die Stimme des Sängers gefällt mir auch sehr.

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Stevie Ray Vaughan - Voodoo Child*

...was Jimi konnte ...konnte Stevie Ray auch .... pure energy﻿

----------


## Willi Wacker

a propos....... pure energy
*AC/DC - Thunderstruck*
geballte Ladung Rock & Roll

 ich hab AC/DC mal im Vorprogramm von den Rolling Stones gesehen...
...vergiss die Stones

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ...vergiss die Stones


ok, nicht ganz  :: 

*THE ROLLING STONES - Prodigal Son (1968)*






*No Expectations - The Rolling Stones*

----------


## wein4tler

Eigentlich ist es etwas Schönes und Wertvolles, Vergangenes wieder aufleben zu lassen, so in alten Musikerinnerungen zu blättern, frühere Konzerte wachzurufen. Ich habe manchmal ein großes Problem damit, diese musikalische Gegenwart zu erleben. Die Gedanken kreisen um die Vergangenheit oder um die Zukunft und was jetzt in der Gegenwart ist, konsumiere ich eher passiv.. Die Zeit läuft. Schon vor Jahrhunderten hat dies einen französischen Mathematiker zu der Aussage bewogen:" Wir leben nie, sondern hoffen stets nur, zu leben..."
Trotzdem, bei den Stones, bei ACDC - da leben wir, da sind wir noch lange nicht alt. Danke Dir Willi für die Mühen, diese Musik nicht in die Vergessenheit absinken zu lassen.

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## wein4tler

Über welche Band können Opa und Enkel heutzutage miteinander reden? Die Stones haben die Zeitz überdauert. Mancher von uns Studenten versuchte modisch so auszusehen wie die Stones. Im Juni dieses Jahres verstarb die Stilikone dieser 60er bis 70er Jahre Anita Pallenberg.
Ihr Einfluss war so stark, ihr Stil so signifikant, dass er auch heute immer noch inspirierend wirkt. Zuerst war sie mit Brian Jones von den Rolling Stones zusammen (der die Stones dann verließ und kurze Zeit später starb), dann mit Keith Richards, ihre Beziehung hielt 13 Jahre lang (woraus zwei Kinder hervorgingen). Sie machte die Stones zu dem Bild, für das sie berühmt wurden, ihren typischen Rock'n'Roll-Kleidungsstil.

----------


## Willi Wacker

... Ja die Stones, Idole meiner Jugend, kenne jeden Song und Hintergründe

----------


## Willi Wacker

hier noch  zwei Nummern

( habe die Stones auch gesehen 1995 in Essen bei ihren ersten Konzerten in D. )

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich war genau 16 Jahre und 10 Monate alt 
das Konzert der Stones war im September '65  in der Essener Grugahalle
und war sehr kurz...knapp über 20 Min.
an diese Songs kann ich mich gut erinnern

* I'm All Right* 



*
 Everybody Needs Somebody to Love*




*Pain In My Heart*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...gehen wir noch ein paar musikalische Jahre zurück.
Der Bruder meines Kumpels hatte im Nachbarhaus so einen *Rock & Roll  - später auch Twist Keller* genannt,
mit Eierkartons an Decke und Wänden, Und bevor die " Grossen " nach Feierabend mit ihren Mopeds und Mietzen kamen
war der Keller unser Reich und wir hörten uns die ganzen Schalplatten der Jungs an.wir waren so 11, 12 ,13 Jahre alt
haben quasi schon als Kinder Rock & Roll gehört  :: 

Zu Hause am Abend war Radio hören angesagt .
*Radio Luxemburg* welches nach dem deutschen Program abends englisch sprachig war 
und die US und britischen Charts rauf und runter spielte

Auch* Radio Caroline* war angesagt und sendete von einem Schiff in der Nordsee.
Musik welche man damals im deutschen Radio vergebens suchte.

...hier ein paar Songs von damals ( wie gut das man so zeimlich alles bei Youtube finden kann )
der Kumpel von damals...Heute wieder mein Nachbar hat viele der alten Scheiben von seinem Bruder aufgehoben 
und hütet sie wie einen kleinen Schatz.
*
Rock A Teens - Woo Hoo, 1959*




*Wanda jackson slippin and slidin*




*Wanda Jackson - Let's Have a Party*

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, Wanda Jackson war auch mir ein Begriff. Der jüngere Bruder meiner Mutter war auch ein Rock´n Roller mit seinem Sissy-Roller Lederjacke und Jean und der Frisurnachahmung vom King of Rockn´n Roll Elvys Bröselmeier unterwegs. Großmutter meinte jetzt reitet er wieder auf seiner "Schlurfrakete" in die Disco.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...haben/hatten schon gute Musik gemachtdie  Rock & Roller

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn man sich die " schwarze Musik " anhört weiss man
 das die nachfolgende Beat- Generation viel, viel davon  geklaut und gekupfert hat
vor allem von den schwarzen Bluesern...aber das ist wieder ein anders Thema

----------


## wein4tler

Frankreichs Rock-Ikone Johnny Hallyday ist gestorben. Der Rocksänger, den seine Fans nur bei seinem Vornamen nannten, ist im Alter von 74 Jahren in der Nacht zum Mittwoch gestorben. Der Nachwelt hinterlässt er mehr als 100 Millionen Tonträger und Ohrwürmer. Mit seiner Reibeisenstimme hat er sich ein Vermögen ersungen. Als Vorbilder dienten Hallyday der US-amerikanische Rock 'n' Roll und Elvis Presley, der stets sein Idol blieb.

----------


## Willi Wacker

R.I..P  Johnny
aber meine persönliche Meinung und mein Empfinden : 
die französische Sprache und Rock & Roll passt einfach nicht zusammen

----------


## Willi Wacker

Mojo Hand - *Lightnin' Hopkins*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Buddy Holly usw, erspare ich mir jetzt
aber den Elvis hören wir noch
von ihm habe ich mir meinen ersten Tonträger überhaubt ...sprich Schallplatte...gekauft
*
Elvis Presley - Flaming Star*





*Elvis Presle y- His Latest Flame*

----------


## Willi Wacker

....und begeistert war und bin ich immer noch von der wunderbaren Gitarrenmusik der *SHADOWS*
welche damals auch die Begleitband von  Cliff Richard war,der...
 ...man staune ...sich schon seit über 20 Jahren
sich - Sir - nennen darf, wurde er doch von  Königin Elisabeth der II. zum Ritter geschlagen.

hier nur 3 Titel von den SHADOWS


*THE SHADOWS - Wonderful Land*




*The Shadows - FBI*




*THE SHADOWS Geronimo*

----------


## Willi Wacker

Cliff Richard , eine der grössten englischen Pop-Ikonen
 heute mit 77 Jahren geht er in 2018 wieder auf Tournee
er besitzt ein edles Weingut in Portugal und wohnt auch wenn es kalt wird in Europa
ein paar  Monate im Jahr in seinem Haus auf Barbados
sei es ihm gegönnt


*Cliff Richard - Poor Bo*y






*Cliff Richard - The Young Ones*






*Cliff Richard - Move it*

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Jethro Tull*
eine Band welche ich mir früher jedes Mal anschaute wenn sie hier in der Nähe gastierten
sie waren etwas entfernt vom Blues und R & R
und schon " fast " unter klasischer Musik einzuordnen  :: 

*With You There to Help Me" by Jethro Tull*






*Jethro Tull - Song From Jeffrey* (The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus (1968)






*A New Day Yesterday-Jethro Tull*

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, die waren auch sehr interessant und bekannt in der Musikszene.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

24.JÄN.1972  im Wiener Konzerthaus   :: 


(...und dann, am 10. März 1972 John Mayall)

----------


## wein4tler

Wusste nicht mehr ob es 1971 oder 1972 war. Warst Du auch dort TW? War ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für mich.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Peter Green & John Mayall




50:39   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Wusste nicht mehr ob es 1971 oder 1972 war. Warst Du auch dort TW? War ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für mich.


Ja, war auch dabei.  
Aber leider selbst bezahlt von meiner Lehrligsetschädigung.

Tull waren übrigens ein Jahr später, also im Jänner 73, in der Stadthalle.

LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ten Years After - Love Like a Man




Mister Alvin Lee
Graham Anthony Barnes (* 19. Dezember 1944 in Nottingham; † 6. März 2013 in Marbella)

Woodstock - Ten Years After - I'm Going Home

----------


## isaanfan



----------


## Willi Wacker

*I'm a King Bee - Ray Jalbert* - Heavy Swamp Blues

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Slim Harpo - I'm a King Bee*






*Rolling Stones   -   I´m a king bee*

----------


## wein4tler

Willi, Du bist ein Wahnsinn - jetzt auch noch vergleichende Musikforschung. Spitze!

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Willi, Du bist ein Wahnsinn - jetzt auch noch vergleichende Musikforschung. Spitze!


...hab ich alles im Kopf, mein lieber WeinlerPeter   
zugegeben, anfangs in jungen Jahren wusste ich es noch nicht , da war ich nur hin und her gerissen 
erst als die Stones psychedelisch wurden, wurde mir klar das die frühe Musik grösstenteils gekupfert war...
...anyway...haben mich trotzdem mehr berührt als die Originale
obwohl...gerade *Otis Redding* hatte auch sowas , das tief an die Seele ging

*That's How Strong My Love Is-Otis Redding*







*Rolling Stones - That's How Strong My Love Is*

----------


## Willi Wacker

*..geile Mucke !!*

*Marvin Gaye - Can I get a Witness * 







*Rolling Stones - Can I Get A Witness* (1964)

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Solomon burke - Cry To Me*






*Rolling Stones - Cry To Me*

----------


## TeigerWutz

Bin gerade dabei, ein wenig NDW zu hören....
Wahrsch. zum Missfallen einiger anderer Member  :: 





Jodelodidie, holladie, holladie
Die Sennerin vom Königssee
Jodelodidie, holladie, holladie
Sie tanzt wie eine wilde Fee

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Jodelodidie, holladie, holladie
> Jodelodidie, holladie, holladie

----------


## Willi Wacker

...es gibt noch einige Songs mehr von den Stones welche sie gecovert haben
erwähnt werden sollte noch Mr. Chuck Berry
ich will es aber hier mit den alten Stonesscheiben voererst einmal.... gut sein lassen 



*Otis Redding-Pain in My Heart*





*Rolling Stones-Pain In My Heart*

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...die Weihnachtsglocke läutet 
was für eine Begeisterung....Wahnsinn

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Willi, für diese Glocken. Habe gehofft, dass Du etwas Weihnachtliches hier reinstellst. Habe ACDC als schon älteres Semester vor einigen Jahren in Zürich erlebt. Auch dort war die Begeisterung ein Wahnsinn.  ::

----------


## isaanfan

Na denn....




 ::

----------


## Mr Mo

boah....des geht gar net !

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ach du Scheisse  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

*...Ed Sheeran - Perfect Symphony (with Andrea Bocelli)*

vieleicht ist das eine Musik welche zu Weihnachten passt
gerade mit dem Tenor *Andrea Bocelli*
wenn er den Text oder die Noten in Blindenschrift abtastet
geht mir echt unter die Haut...

----------


## isaanfan

> boah....des geht gar net !


 :: 
Gehen geht alles!
Aber ich hoffe doch, daß du nun das einstellst, was mir oder uns zeigt, was guter Geschmack ist, und was deiner Meinung nach geht. Ich warte.  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Willi, Du sagst es einfach umwerfend diese Stimme von Boccelli, aber das Duett zum Schluss passt auch gut.

----------


## Mr Mo

> Gehen geht alles!
> Aber ich hoffe doch, daß du nun das einstellst, was mir oder uns zeigt, was guter Geschmack ist, und was deiner Meinung nach geht. Ich warte.


Lieber Isaanfan, natürlich darfst du dir die ganzen Kommerzschnulzen rund um die Uhr reinziehen, wenn du magst.
Mir persönlich ist es halt zu viel, hier im Forum einen Song zu hören, der von allen Radiostation rauf und runter gespielt wird.
Und das schon seit Jahrzehnten immer zur selben Zeit.




Trotzdem, frohe Weihnachten allen Memebern und einen guten Rutsch!

----------


## isaanfan

@Mr Mo
Danke, nun weiß ich, in welche Richtung Musik ich mich in einem Jahr zu bewegen habe, um "in" zu sein.
Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag OT und dann auch "Frohe Weihnachten!" : 
Ich habe nirgends verlangt, daß du dir das *anhören mußt*. Wenn du es nicht magst, lasse es einfach. Mache ich ja auch so, oder glaubt jemand, daß mir alles hier Eingestellte gefällt? ::

----------


## Mr Mo

@Isaanfan
Mir persönlich ist es egal was du gerne hörst, ist dein Ding.
Selbst höre ich ja auch das was mir gefällt und nicht das was "in" ist.
Hab mich musikalisch noch nie am Mainstream orientiert, liegt wohl daran das ich früher selber mal
ein bisschen Musik gemacht hab und schon immer offen war für neues und so auch keine Scheu habe/hatte
Musik von bislang unbekannten Musikern zu konsumieren.
Musikgeschmack bildet sich (meines Erachterns nach) dadurch das man viel und unterschiedliche Musik hört.
Frag mal den Willi, der weiss was ich meine.

Frohen geruhsamen 1.Feiertag!

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Frag mal den Willi, der weiss was ich meine.


...ich weiss genau was du meinst Dr. Mo  !

um nun nicht einen ellenlangen Komentar abzugeben sag ich nur 
Musik muss dein Herz und deine Seele erreichen ...dann isses auch deine Musik

Hitparade und den ganzen kommerziellen Scheiss erspare ich mir zu 98 %
Musik macht weltoffen und bildet ...genau so wie das Reisen

wenn nun Jemand gerne die Weihnachtslieder der Vergangenheit hört
oder die Top 20 , oder die Neue Deutsche Welle
so soll er doch bitte einen eigenen Thread dafür  eröffnen
ist ja nicht so das es hier dafür keinen Platz gäbe

ich denke hier mit dem Thread - Songs , oder ein bischen mehr ......bin ich /sind wir bisher gut gefahren
106 000 Klicks sagen nicht Alles ....aber Einiges

und " in " will hier in diesem Thread keiner sein....das steht fest !!

----------


## isaanfan

> wenn nun Jemand gerne die Weihnachtslieder der Vergangenheit hört
> oder die Top 20 , oder die Neue Deutsche Welle
> so soll er doch bitte einen eigenen Thread dafür eröffnen
> ist ja nicht so das es hier dafür keinen Platz gäbe


Ist dieser Thread *dein eigener*, wo *du* entscheidest, wer hier und was einstellt und ob jemand einen anderen Thread eröffnen soll?
Ganz sicher nicht!

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ist dieser Thread *dein eigener*, wo *du* entscheidest, wer hier und was einstellt und ob jemand einen anderen Thread eröffnen soll?
> Ganz sicher nicht!


...doch, sehe ich als meinen Thread
und notorische Nichtschreiber wie du einer bist
haben da überhaubt kein Mitspracherecht ! basta !

----------


## isaanfan

::  ::  :: 

Ich glaube, ich liege mit meiner Ansicht nicht ganz falsch, wenn ich dir rate, mal die Augen zu schließen, damit du siehst, was hier vom Forum "*deins*" ist. Wo hast du gelernt, daß 322 = 0 ist?
Und um zukünftige Missverständnisse auszuräumen, bitte ich Enrico um eine eindeutige Klarstellung zu ww's Thesen.
Danke!

----------


## Enrico

Ganz einfach: Ihr sollt über Geschmäcker nicht streiten. Danke

----------


## isaanfan

Nein, ich streite mich nicht über Geschmäcker. Ich hatte gern eine Klarstellung zu den Thesen von ww bezüglich des Eigentums am Thread und bezüglich des Mitspracherechts.
Und "basta!" ist ja wohl so oder so sehr daneben.

----------


## schorschilia

> Selbst; war schon immer ein Schwermütiger,......


...ist bestimmt in keiner Hitparade vertreten. :: 




und jetzt Willi Wacker; bitte übernehmen sie & weiter machen!

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Selbst; war schon immer ein Schwermütiger,......
> und jetzt Willi Wacker; bitte übernehmen sie & weiter machen!



...ein Wahnsinn...die SURFER

...and.... once you're gone,
you can never come back

----------


## Willi Wacker

...für die Schwermütigen.....hier noch einmal

*  Chris Jones - Long After You're Gone*

*Chris Jones* , ein US Amerikaner aus  Reno/Nevada der in Deutschland lebte
und leider schon in  † 13.9.2005 verstarb.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...und ja, am Blues kommt man eben nie vorbei

----------


## Willi Wacker

....zurück lehnen....Augen schliessen

----------


## wein4tler

Dieses Musikinstrument ist wirklich faszinierend. Das erste Mal habe ich sowas 2009 am Mondsee erlebt, wo ein junger Mann darauf schöne Klänge zauberte. Wie nennt man dieses Klanginstrument?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Dieses Musikinstrument ist wirklich faszinierend. Das erste Mal habe ich sowas 2009 am Mondsee erlebt, wo ein junger Mann darauf schöne Klänge zauberte. Wie nennt man dieses Klanginstrument?


Hang Drum

----------


## Willi Wacker

...als ich dieses zum erstem Mal hörte...
... ging mir das durch und durch

----------


## wein4tler

Erinnert mich an den tuwinischen und auch mongolischen Kehlkopfgesang, mit Pferdekopfgeige und Flöte und Trommeln.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Erinnert mich an den tuwinischen und auch mongolischen Kehlkopfgesang, mit Pferdekopfgeige und Flöte und Trommeln.


..da liegst du richtig
das ist die Gruppe *Hanggai from Mongoliani*

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## wein4tler

Supermusik von dem Mann mit den drei Didgeridoos.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...und noch etwas...
ich reihe das mal unter " Weltmusik " ein
hab ich  2016 in Melbourne auf der Strasse gesehen 

Outside Flinders Street Station, Melbourne, Australia

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

...habe letztens einen Bericht auf Servus TV über Eisenbahnen in Amerika gesehen
speziell über die* L&N*...

*... Louisville and Nashville Railroad* (LN, L&N) war eine Class-I-Bahngesellschaft in den Vereinigten Staaten mit Sitz in Louisville (Kentucky). Sie wurde 1850 in Kentucky gegründet und betrieb ein umfangreiches Eisenbahnnetz in Kentucky, Tennessee und Alabama und erreichte auch die umliegenden Bundesstaaten mit einzelnen Strecken. Die wichtigsten Hauptstrecken verliefen von Cincinnati über Louisville, Nashville und Birmingham nach New Orleans, von Cincinnati über Knoxville nach Atlanta, von St. Louis und Chicago über Nashville nach Atlanta sowie von Nashville nach Memphis. 1982 fusionierte die L&N mit der Seaboard Coast Line Railroad zur Seaboard System Railroad, die ihrerseits später in der CSX Transportation aufging....
( aus Wiki )

...früher fuhren die Hobos ... hobo is a migrant worker or homeless vagabond, especially one who is impoverished. The term originated in the Western—probably Northwestern—United States around 1890.[1] Unlike a "tramp", who works only when forced to, and a "bum", who does not work at all, a "hobo" is a traveling worker....( Wiki ) 
...später Künstler,Schritsteller, Abenteuerer, Musiker, Tramps usw. für lau auf dieser Eisenbahn...


...da fiel mir sofort ein Titel der früheren engl. Rock Gruppe *" STEAMHAMMER "* ein

----------


## wein4tler

Da gab es auch einen Film mit einem bekannten Schauspieler mit Schnauzbart, dessen Namen Lee Marvin war. Da fuhren diese Eisenbahntramps unter dem Waggon mit und der Schaffner (Ernest Borgnine) hat einen Eisenknüppel an einem Seil unter den Waggon gleiten lassen, damit der hüpft und die Mitfahrer auf die Gleise knüppelt. Manch einer dieser Hobos übererlebte diese Tortur nicht. Ich glaube der Film basierte auf einen Roman von Jack London.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...yep ..... :: 







...weiter mit Musik

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## wein4tler

Da werden alte Erinnerungen wach geküsst. Was die Zeit so alles schwinden lässt, aber mit dem Sound wird es an die Oberfläche gespült.

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

...Neil Young versteht es immer eine gewisse Melancholie mit seinem Giterrenspiel zu verbinden

----------


## wein4tler

El Dorado war auch ein Western aus dem Jahr 1966 mit John Wayne und Robert Mitchum in den Hauptrollen. Ich sehe heute noch gerne diese alten Westernfilme.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> El Dorado war auch ein Western aus dem Jahr 1966 mit John Wayne und Robert Mitchum in den Hauptrollen.* Ich sehe heute noch gerne diese alten Westernfilme.*


...ich auch





------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

...*Dave Mason* war schon *1969* bei der Band *- Traffic -* mit *Sad and Deep as You* dabei





hier noch einmal.... *44 Jahre* später
grossartiger Song wie ich finde

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

*I can't get enough of this song.  What a masterpiece!﻿*

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, ein großartiger Bluesmusiker. Danke Willi, für die reingestellten Songs.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## frank_rt

*Für die Freunde der besonderen Musik. Man beachte die Fingerstellung*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...eigentlich geht's erst bei *1:44* los
wer sich den Vorspann ersparen will
ist aber auch ein Zeitdokument
Keef Hartley ... 1969

bei den Aufnahmen zuder LP  " Halfbreed " waren dabei...
Miller Anderson - vocals, guitar Peter Dines - organ, harpsichord RIP Spit James - guitar Gary Thain - bass RIP Keef Hartley - drums RIP Henry Lowther - trumpet, violin, brass arrangements Harry Beckett - trumpet RIP Lynn Dobson - tenor sax, flute Chris Mercer - tenor sax John Mayall - voice

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## wein4tler

Almost Independence day gefällt mir sehrgut. Hat so einen schönen Gitarreneingang.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Almost Independence day gefällt mir sehrgut. .....


....dann wird dieser Song hier dir sicherlich auch gefallen

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, sehr schöner Song.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...noch ein Song aus dem Album " Astral Weeks " von 1968
für die besonderen Momente im Leben
bei mir geht das jedes mal unter die Haut....auch nach 50 Jahren


*Van Morrison - Slim Slow Slider*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ein *Van Morrison* kommt später noch einmal
nun erst ein *Gibson* and *Fender* duel
ein alter -  Derek and the Dominos Titel - eine Band in der Eric Clapton vor langer Zeit die Gitarre bediente

* Layla*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hier noch ein Titel vom frühen *Van Morrison*
macht mich fürchterlich sentimental

----------


## wein4tler

Danke, Willi. Ich finde wir dürfen schon sentimental in Erinnerungen schwelgen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

Kathy's Song was written by Paul Simon and appeared in the 1966

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Hogjaw - North Carolina Way 2017*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...meine Angetraute fragt dann immer: wohin ?
 : ich bin mal für `ne Stunde oder zwei ...weg
und setze die Kopfhörer auf...
...und des öfteren stelle ich auch auf - full screen -

----------


## Willi Wacker

...auch wenn ich mich möglicherweise  wiederhole
einfach geile Musik

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

*Bob Dylan-My back pages*

 ::  ::  *http://v1.mojvideo.com/77bdc36ce6c8945a9aa1.mp4*  !!!!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

* Spoonful*

----------


## Willi Wacker

*when blind man cries*

----------


## wein4tler

Deep Purple, die lauteste Popgruppe der Welt. Die Besetzung der Musiker wechselte ständig. In Erinnerung ist mir „Child in Time“ ein Protestsong gegen den Vietnamkrieg geblieben. Mit „Smoke on the Water“ gelang ihnen ein Welthit.

----------


## frank_rt

*@wein4tler. 
Würdest du den Song "Smoke on the Water" als Pop Musik abstempeln.
Und würdest du sagen das Deep Purpel als Popband mit Rock Größen wie 
Zappa Stones und der gleichen aufgetreten sind.
Übrigens ist Smoke on the Water Rockgeschichte vom Feinsten*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...1969 flog ich von London nach Düsseldorf
das sassen die Jungs  von " Deep Purple " bei mir im Flieger
hatte mir auch Autogramme geben lassen
welche aber irgendwo verschollen sind

----------


## wein4tler

Danke für Deine Korrektur lieber Frank_rt, wollte Hard-Rock-Gruppe schreiben - aber die Vergesslichkeit macht sich schon breit,

----------


## Willi Wacker

...aus einem Interview mit Hendrix-Tonmeister Eddie Kramer

Jimi hat die größten Könner, etwa Jeff Beck, Jimmy Page oder Carlos Santana, eingeschüchtert. Als er als Gaststar mit Eric Clapton und Cream auf der Bühne stand, musste sich Clapton erst mal hinsetzen - und meinte: "Ich glaube, ich kann nicht Gitarre spielen."

----------


## Willi Wacker

...lang lebe der Blues

----------


## Willi Wacker

::  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...einfach grossartig der Mann !!!

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Andreas Kümmert & The Sunhill Palace Band Live - Slow Blues in E*

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## wein4tler

Die nächste Generation eines Bluesman mit Steel Guitar.  ::  Gefällt mir sehr gut.

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

...weil es so schön war





..und Paulchen kann es immer noch  :: 
die alten Songs sitzen tief

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## wein4tler

Meine Mutter war damals 30 Jahre alt, als der Song raus kam und ein Fan von Bobby Darin. Er war auch ein Schauspieler.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Meine Mutter war damals 30 Jahre alt, als der Song raus kam und ein Fan von Bobby Darin. Er war auch ein Schauspieler.


...ich hörte Bobby mit 12, 13, 14 Jahren 
bei Freunden und auf dem Rummelplatz ...Kirmes sagt man bei uns 
mein Vater hörte" Zwei rehbraune Augen " weiss garnicht mehr von wem das gesungen wurde und Peter Alexander 

bei mir waren die Amis Favorit
und nun fallen mir die alten Scheiben wieder ein

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Jason Aldean* - Rearview Town

( *Jason* ist übrigends der Musiker welcher in Las Vegas auf der Bühne stand als dieser Bekloppte dort herum ballerte
 und 58 Menschen in den Tod schickte )

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nur für meine Freunde und Musikinteressierte !!

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

*something special*

*Otis Taylor* -  Jahrgang 1948
*Nasty Letter* by Otis Taylor

----------


## Willi Wacker

*1996     Nobody Knows My Name     OTIS TAYLOR*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...die Tage sah ich eine Doku über den Vietnamkrieg
da besuchten US Kriegs-Veteranen ihren alten Kriegsschauplatz
viele der alten GI's brachen in Tränen aus
 ...und von vielen viel eine Last ab welche sie Jahrzehnte mit sich herum schleppten.
(  Bereits 60.000 nahmen sich das Leben ...)

ich selbst habe in früherer Zeit auch Städte und Airports in Thailand besucht
von wo aus die US Bomber gestarrtet waren

ein Song von den Stones lief als Filmmusik im Hintergrund...

----------


## wein4tler

In dem zwanzigjährig-andauernden Vietnamkrieg starben zwischen drei und vier Millionen Vietnamesen, darunter mehr als 75% Zivilisten. Das US-amerikanische Militär verzeichnete etwas mehr als 55.000 Tote. Der Vietnamkrieg wurde für die USA zum Nationaltrauma, die militärische Vorherrschaft schien vielen mit der Niederlage in Indochina beendet zu sein. Zehntausende traumatisierte Soldaten kehrten zurück in die USA, vielen gelang die Eingliederung in die Zivilgesellschaft auf lange Zeit nicht.
Der Krieg wirft einen langen Schatten bis ins Heute: 1972 sitzen 300.000 Vietnam-Veteranen hinter Gittern. Junge Männer, die ihren Platz im zivilen Leben nicht mehr finden können. Manche bis heute nicht. Das U.S. Department for Veteran Affairs schätzte im Jahr 2008, dass 61.600 Vietnam-Veteranen permanent obdachlos sind. 1971 warfen Tausende von Veteranen ihre Orden symbolisch vor dem Supreme Court in Washington in den Abfall. Der Krieg zerfraß ihre Seele und Amerika ließ sie im Stich.

----------


## frank_rt

*
Ich habe bei meiner Reise durch Vietnam keinen Hass der Bevölkerung gespürt. Seien es Amerikaner oder Europäer gewesen. Ganz im Gegenteil, sie waren alle sehr freundlich. Auch der eine Hotelbesitzer welcher im Krieg Kampfpilot war, ist mir gegenüber lieb nett und freundlich gewesen. Das war für mich nicht selbstverständlich.
*

----------


## Willi Wacker

*
The Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter*

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

...es gibt bestimmt hunderte Coverversionen von - Hey Joe -
auch von Otis Taylor eine hervorragende mit Anne Harris - fiddle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NShOQnlNEw

aber das hier  ohne Fiddle ist auch umwerfend (  "Jimi" hätte besitmmt Freude daran empfunden )
ich höre das seit Tagen am PC ständig

*Otis Taylor - Hey Joe - Rare Photos*

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## wein4tler

Eine gut gelungene Life-Aufnahme. Die Blondine im Hintergrund hätte am liebsten auch gerne mitgesungen. Vielleicht eine Verwandte?

----------


## Willi Wacker

... Glaube die war " nur"
Ergriffen und gerührt

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Eine gut gelungene Life-Aufnahme. Die Blondine im Hintergrund hätte am liebsten auch gerne mitgesungen. ...


...nun denke ich es auch

----------


## wein4tler

Sehr schöne Stimme. Danke Willi für Deine Suche nach der Blondine.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...was für dich WeinlerPeter ....Rhythm and Trumpet

*Otis Taylor - Huckleberry Blues*

----------


## Willi Wacker

* Get Rythm*

von* Ry Cooder* , mein favorite Slide Gitarrist seit langer Zeit, hatte ich das Stück zum erstem Mal gehört
und war begeistert .

Das *Johnny Cash*  es auch in den 50`zigeern aufgenommen hat habe ich gehört

und *Little Richard* hat sich dem bedient und eine* geile R & R Nummer* draus gemacht 
in den 1950 ziger Jahren, muss man sich mal vor Augen halten...


welches der 3 Stücke gefällt  besonders  ??

----------


## wein4tler

Little Richard haut voll in die Tasten - wirklich mitreissend. Ry Cooder spielt es auch schneller als Johnny Cash.

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Little Village*

 Ry Cooder, John Hiatt , Nick Lowe und Jim Keltner

----------


## Willi Wacker

....speziell für WeinlerPeter  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Alvin Lee & Ten Years After - Lost In Love*

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## wein4tler



----------


## Willi Wacker

...danke dafür WeinlerPeter !!

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

*Ry Cooder  -  Ryland Peter  Cooder  geb. am  15. März 1947 in Los Angeles
*
*Ry Cooder-  My Girl Josephine*    -   The Concert for New Orleans

----------


## wein4tler

Alt, aber immer noch eine Super-Nummer. Dankeschön!

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Alt, aber immer noch eine Super-Nummer. Dankeschön!


...gerne...ja eine alte *Fats Domino* Nummer ...Songwriter: Antoine Domino / Dave Bartholomew


*
Ray Cooder*  kenne ich durch die Stones bei denen er auf einigen Alben zu hören ist
hier ein kleiner Auszug. 

1968 	Rolling Stones 	Beggars Banquet
1969 	Rolling Stones 	Let It Bleed
1970 	Mick Jagger       Memo from Turner 
1971 	Rolling Stones 	Sticky Fingers
1971 	The Rolling Stones ...  Little Queenie.... Love in Vain 
1972 	Rolling Stones 	Jamming With Edward


Die Liste der Musiker bei welchen er mitwirkte , auch als Gastmusiker
ist sehr lang und würde hier den Rahmen sprengen

Er hat für über 30 Movies die Musik geschrieben etc. etc...




























1986 	Ry Cooder 	Crossroads

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## wein4tler

Den Baumwollfarmer Burnside kannte ich noch nicht. Ein interessanter Vertreter des Blues. Danke Willi!

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Den Baumwollfarmer Burnside kannte ich noch nicht. Ein interessanter Vertreter des Blues. Danke Willi!


 ::  :cool: 


*R. L. Burnside* (eigentlich Robert Lee Burnside, * 23. November 1926 bei Oxford, Mississippi, USA; † 1. September 2005 in Memphis, Tennessee)
 war ein US-amerikanischer Bluessänger, der durch seinen einfachen, rauen Blues bekannt wurde.  ( Wiki )

----------


## frank_rt

*
Film über Nico
Musik-Ikone Nico
Und hatte eine Sehnsucht
"Bin ich hässlich?", fragt Nico, die ehemals blonden Haare liegen schwarz und strähnig um ein augenberingtes Gesicht, beim Fixen im Backstageraum ihren Manager. "Ja" antwortet der. "Gut", sagt Nico. "Als ich hübsch war, war ich auch nicht glücklich."
Glücklich, so erzählt es das Biopic der italienischen Regisseurin Susanna Nicchiarelli, glücklich war diese Frau vielleicht nie. Eventuell gab es eine kurze, leuchtende Phase, als die unter dem Namen Christa Päffgen in Köln geborene Musikerin von Andy Warhol als It-Girl und Sängerin an Velvet Underground vermittelt, und damit zu einer Ikone der "Factory"-Bohème stilisiert wurde. Doch in Nicchiarellis Film flackert diese Zeit gerade mal in ein paar delirierenden Rückblenden auf


*

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## frank_rt

*

Unglaubliches Konzert in der DDR
Als Springsteen die Mauer wackeln ließ

Am 19. Juli 1988 wird es laut in Ost-Berlin, so laut wie nie zuvor. Superstar Bruce Springsteen ist in der Stadt und die jungen Leute können es nicht fassen. Die SED will so die Unzufriedenen besänftigen - doch das Gegenteil tritt ein.

Teilen


*

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Love in Vain*





für mich eins der besten Stücke der Stones
Ray Cooder spielt hier Manddolin
die Zeit der Stones mit dem Gitarristen Mick Taylor war eh die beste Zeit





...und dieser Gitarrist - Ron Wood - spielt heute...seit 1975...bei den Stones 
früher mit Rod Stewart

----------


## wein4tler

Die Veranstalter der DDR-Jugendorganisation FDJ hatten sein Konzert als Solidaritätsveranstaltung für Nicaragua, jenes damals von den Sandinisten regierte Land angepriesen. So wollte sich der Gast aus den Vereinigten Staaten bei seinem ersten und einzigen Auftritt in Ost-Berlin nicht instrumentalisieren lassen. Daher hielt Bruce Springsteen auf der Bühne des Open-Air-Geländes Weißensee eine kurze Ansprache. Seine Worte sollten von der auf 300.000 bis 500.000 Menschen geschätzten Menge mit frenetischem Jubel aufgenommen worden sein. Vielleicht trug er ein wenig dazu bei, das Ende der DDR zu beschleunigen: 16 Monate später fiel die Mauer. Es war das größte Konzert, das die DDR je erlebt hatte – und zugleich die größte freiwillige Versammlung ihrer Bürger bis zum Herbst 1989.

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Mr Mo

Der Angus ist halt ein richtiger Profi!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

....Heute mal...* Wert gelegt* ...auf das was man im Video sieht  *"  Forever Young "* ( Alphaville )

----------


## wein4tler

Ist es der "Kick" dem die jungen Leute da nach rennen oder ein "Thrill"?
Unter einem *Kick* (deutsches Lehnwort aus: engl. kick = Tritt, Stoß) versteht man in der Wagnis-Forschung, unter Extremsportlern, im Funsport oder in der Erlebnispädagogik im übertragenen Sinn eine kurzzeitige, extrem hohe nervliche und emotionale Erregung und ihre rauschhafte Entladung. Der Kicksuchende steuert somit einen Erregungsgipfel an.
Im Unterschied zum *Thrill*, der sich durch ein sich länger hinziehendes Wechselbad von aufregenden und abregenden Gefühlserlebnissen kennzeichnet, ist für den Kick eine sich explosionsartig entladende Hochspannung typisierend. Diese ist im Gegensatz zum Thrill zeitlich auf einen kurzen Moment begrenzt. Der psychophysisch ablaufende Vorgang ist mit hohen Lustgefühlen verbunden. Er vermittelt ein kurzzeitiges „Hochgefühl des Seins“. Der dazu notwendige Spannungsaufbau geschieht in der Regel bei der Konfrontation mit einer Gefahr oder risiko-trächtigen Aufgabe.  
Unter Extremsportlern wird häufig von einem „Adrenalin-Kick“, von Physiologen von einem „Adrenalinstoß“ gesprochen, da es im Augenblick höchster Erregung zu einer vermehrten Ausschüttung des Hormons des Nebenrindenmarks kommt. Die Ausschüttung von Endorphinen versetzt den Menschen in einen lustvollen Rauschzustand, der süchtig macht.
Für einige Personen endet dann das Kick-Erlebnis in einem „ultimativen Kick“, einem „absoluten Kick“ oder dem „letzten Kick“ und sie meinen damit ein nicht mehr steigerbares Lusterlebnis. Manchmal dann das letzte Lusterlebnis, wenn es schief geht.

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

*Ray Cooder*

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## Willi Wacker

*Luke Combs - She Got the Best of Me*

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## wein4tler

Einer der jüngeren Country-Sänger. Bei seinem Song "Dirt Road Anthem" auf Youtube ist ein Vermerk angebracht, weil für einige Zielgruppen als beleidigend und unangemessen eingestuft.

*Big Green Tractor*
And I can take you for a ride on my big green tractor, 
We can go slow or make it go faster, 
Down through the woods and out to the pasture, 
Long as I'm with you it really don't matter,…

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Steve Ray -  Voodoo Child
hatte ich bestimmt schon einmal hier herein gesetzt
so ein Genuss...daher noch einmal

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## wein4tler

Interessanter Vergleich der beiden Aufnahmen. Aber Fred Mc Dowell mit der blechern klingenden Gitarre gefällt mir doch um eine Spur besser.

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

*Sonny Landreth*
ein großartiger Slide Gitarrist
hat schon mir allen Grossen gespielt

----------


## wein4tler

Einer der ältesten Slide-Gitarristen ist Hound Dog Taylor, der in den 1920-er Jahren spielte. Er wurde mit einer Anomalie geboren und hatte an jeder Hand zusätzlich einen sechsten sehr kleinen Finger. Taylor wurde 1946 vom Ku Klux Clan aus Mississippi vertrieben. „Hound Dog“ nannte man ihn, weil er von Frauen so angetan war und ihnen steppenwölfisch hinterher jagte. Er spielt einen energischen Bottleneck-Stil.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Monday Morning " "Catfish Blues"  ...zum wach werden

----------


## Willi Wacker

Memory video for Stevie Ray Vaughan.

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Life by the drop

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## wein4tler

Interessante Mississippi-Bluesband mit Leader Omar Kent Dykes.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Interessante Mississippi-Bluesband mit Leader Omar Kent Dykes.


..ja Peter, der Mann hat Feeling 
hatte bereits früher von* Omar Kent Dykes* etwas eingestellt.

hier mit *Jimmie Vaughan*, dem Bruder von *Stevie Ray Vaughan*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...just a break

----------


## wein4tler

Auch ein ganz großer Musiker. Kann mich noch an "See see rider" im Jahr 1966 erinnern. Vorher war eine eigene Interpretation von "House of the Risung Sun" erschienen.  "When I was Young" war auch so ein Ohrwurm von ihm, den ich in meiner Teenagerzeit hörte.
Ende der 70-er ging er in Deutschland sogar mit Udo Lindenberg auf Tournee. Er war auch zusammen mit Chuck Berry, Jimi Hendrix, Jimmy Witherspoon und Otis Redding in seinem langen Musikerleben aufgetreten. Der Musiker brachte an die 50 Alben heraus.

----------


## Enrico



----------


## schorschilia

Frohe

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## wein4tler

Vielleicht kannst Du etwas über das Cinematic Orchestra und den Pianisten und Sänger Patrick Watson schreiben.
Welche Musikrichtung das ist usw.? Danke.

----------


## schorschilia

@wein4tler; Es gibt Songs, die nach wenigen Sekunden bei mir einen Wow-Effekt auslösen. Dies war so ein Lied. Den Musiker Patrick Watson kannte ich bisher nicht. 
Ein kanadischer Singer-Songwriter und Frontmann der nach ihm benannten Band, deren Indie-Rock-Musik Einflüsse des Cabaret Pop, Jazz, und der klassischen Musik aufweist. 
Für das im Mai 2007 erschienene Album Ma Fleur von The Cinematic Orchestra schrieb Patrick Watson vier Tracks, für die er auch die Vocals übernahm (To Build a Home, Music Box, Into You und That Home). Sein Missing You-Remix von Guy Doune, einem Track des Electro-Musikers Champion, konnte in Kanada Charterfolge verbuchen.





> Das Cinematic Orchestra ist ein in Großbritannien ansässiges Jazz- und Elektronik-Outfit, das 1999 vom Komponisten / Programmierer / Multiinstrumentalisten Jason Swinscoe gegründet wurde und auf dem unabhängigen Plattenlabel Ninja Tune aufnimmt.
> Weitere Mitglieder sind Tom Chant (Saxophon), Phil France (Kontrabass), Luke Flowers (Schlagzeug), Nick Ramm (Klavier), Stuart McCallum (Gitarre); Ehemalige Mitglieder sind Jamie Coleman (Trompete), T. Daniel Howard (Schlagzeug), Alex James (Klavier) und Patrick "PC" Carpenter (Plattenspieler).
> Sowohl im Live- als auch im Studiokontext beschäftigt das Cinematic Orchestra eine Live-Band, die zusammen mit einem Turntablist und elektronischen Elementen wie Samples von Swinscoe improvisiert. In ihren Studio-Veröffentlichungen mischt Swinscoe häufig das Live-Quellmaterial neu, um ein fertiges Produkt zu produzieren, das eine nahtlose Kombination aus Live-Jazz-Improvisation und Elektronik darstellt, sodass es schwierig ist zu sagen, wo die Improvisation endet und die Produktion beginnt. Es ist erwähnenswert, dass im Klang des Cinematic Orchestra die Rolle traditioneller Soloinstrumente wie Klavier- oder Blasinstrumente nicht dieselbe ist wie im traditionellen Jazz. Anstatt komplizierte Soli zu spielen, bieten sie eine ausgereifte Begleitumgebung, und oft haben Schlagzeug und Kontrabass mehr Platz, um eine Hauptrolle zu spielen.

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Schorschilia für Deinen Bericht. Ja, das Lied ist schon ein Hit.

----------


## schorschilia

Wenn auch die Worte des Germanen/Kölner (Dialekt) für den CHweizer nicht immer einfach zu verstehen sind;
ihn, den Wolfgang Niedecken - er hat mich ein "verdamptes Leben" lang begleitet....
vor kurzem gehört; ....

----------


## TeigerWutz

*- The World Is A Ghetto by War -*   1972




♪♫ Walkin' down the street, smoggy-eyed
Looking at the sky, starry-eyed
Searchin' for the place, weary-eyed
Crying in the night, teary-eyed...

LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ich will euch die Geschichte vom alten Stingy Jack erzählen. 
Wie er in die Hölle ging und zurückkommen musste. 
Er war ein Lügner, Dieb, Betrüger...und allein.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Auf ins Spassbad, tausen Rosen und kauf Dir eine größere Hosen.


  :: 




"Hob mi gern.", sogt a, "Tausend Rosen.
I kauf mia", sogt a, "a größ're Hosn."

----------


## wein4tler

Der gute alte Kurt Sowinetz, der "Sowerl" genannt. Lebte teilweise in meiner Nähe im Weinviertel in Traunfeld. Er war ein großer Freund des
Grünen Veltliners. 1972 spielte er den Feldkurat Katz im Film "Der brave Soldat Schweijk". Habe mir damals als Student einige Schillinge als Statist in dem Film verdient. Pro Tag 300,- Schilling plus Essen. Der "Sowerl" als Pfarrer auf der Kanzel in Krems, brauchte keinen betrunkenen Priester zu immitieren, der war tatsächlich so fett. Der Fritz Muliar war auch ein Spass, er konnte sich den Text nicht merken. Da schrieb man den Text mit rotem Filzstift auf ein riesiges Blatt Packpapier und hielt es hoch. Einmal marschierten wir im Burgenland durch die Landschaft und daneben die hohen Weizenfelder.
Plötzlich schreit der Regisseur: " Wo ist da Muliar?" Aus dem Kornfeld erschien ein Kopf und Muliar rief: " Der Muliar, der scheisst!".
Es war eine lustige Zeit mit diesen Schauspielern.

----------

